# First dove



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Got my first dove today using an Agile Toucan (dankung) set up with 4 strand 1745 and 10-11mm lead. Here is a pic.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice shooting a great invitation to the sport from nature. Good eating however you need about 2 more for a meal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Dove with a slingshot is really challenging. I really like my Agile Toucan ... except it is heavy in my pocket, so I do not carry it all the time.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shot!

Dove season is not open here until September.


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone, the lead ball went right through the dove which I didn't quite expect! Yeah the Agile Toucan is very heavy but I dont really mind, i have only had it for two days and bagged a dove so i really like it. I hit a another dove on the same day but sadly it was able to fly a little while and I lost it, it was too bad really but that kind of thing just happens.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good job. Tasty too!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Sacred to Incas and Mayas, the Toucan was a a powerful spiritual symbol. Ironic that you used it to terminate an other powerful symbol, the Dove.

Peace


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice kill !!
Nice slingshot !!


----------

